# Still Searching for a home for Tiana



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15714969?recno=0

If anyone on the Philly or surrounding area is looking for a Havanese......Tiana is such a sweet dog. We have been fostering her for over a month now. She loves to play and gets along great with other dogs. Check her out !!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If I could get my husband to drive to Phily,I would take her. Looking for a companion for Rosie.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

She's such a cutie! I've been eyeing her on petfinder, but I haven't convinced DH he needs another hav and I have a daughter that's under the rescue's age limit. Good luck finding her a forever home!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

dainnj said:


> She's such a cutie! I've been eyeing her on petfinder, but I haven't convinced DH he needs another hav and I have a daughter that's under the rescue's age limit. Good luck finding her a forever home!


How old is your daughter?


----------



## TRMilagro (Mar 4, 2010)

that is my name. lol


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

She'll be six in May.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Stacy-Has Tiana been adopted? I kept looking at her picture and didn't know whether I would be able to leave Lauries playdate next month without wanting to take her.

I hope she's found a wonderful forever home.


----------

